# Whats rong with my filter?



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Every time i do a water change my filter gets messed up. The little blokage thing comes up. The filter is an elite hush 20. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you stir up alot of algae or debris from the gravel? Or does the filter suck air when the water level drops?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

It sucks air so i turn the filter off when i do the water change. But its like there is to much water in the filter....


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

i just changes the cartridge about a week and a half ago but the cloged thing is still popoing up. why?


----------

